
Major Mixed Integer Linear Programming Solver Faked Performance Data - whatever1
http://www.gurobi.com/company/news/announcement
======
KerrickStaley
This title seems like an exaggeration of what is claimed in the article. In
the article, they state that they benchmarked their solver in a biased way
that made their solver look like it performed better than it did, not that
they faked performance data altogether.

~~~
whatever1
Far from exaggeration. In fact CPLEX and Express decided to go nuclear and
remove their solvers from the benchmark set, so now we will be in the dark,
regarding relative performance
[http://plato.asu.edu/bench.html](http://plato.asu.edu/bench.html)

~~~
shaklee3
This is pretty sad. Unlike databases and other software, MIPS solvers have
very good benchmarking standards, and though they don't cover every case, you
can typically see which solvers are best for certain types of problems. Having
met the Gurobi founders, they genuinely don't seem like they'd do something
like this on purpose.

Now Mitellman's only benchmarks for this category will be the slower solvers.

